
Y Combinator co-founder Jessica Livingston goes on sabbatical - tim333
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/blog/techflash/2016/04/y-combinator-co-founder-jessica-livingston-taking.html
======
billhendricksjr
I met Jessica when I interviewed at YC. She was very nice in addition to
extremely intelligent, of course. She was smiling the entire time and made a
clear effort to make me less nervous. I hope she enjoys the recharge!

